# Weightless/Suspending Swim Baits for Tarpon



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DOA Airheads work great


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

_swim in the current (pretty stiff current in SC) _

agree with the _Airheads_, or ....DOA Baitbuster, various weights available, pick the one that targets where in the water column you want it swimming. Tail doesnt take much resistance to move / action. Another thought, try a shallow running glide bait (come pretty big), that could prove to be interesting in the current, sounds like enough current to keep it up at the surface or at least suspended?


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Kirc said:


> _swim in the current (pretty stiff current in SC) _
> 
> agree with the _Airheads_, or ....DOA Baitbuster, various weights available, pick the one that targets where in the water column you want it swimming. Tail doesnt take much resistance to move / action. Another thought, try a shallow running glide bait (come pretty big), that could prove to be interesting in the current, sounds like enough current to keep it up at the surface or at least suspended?





Smackdaddy53 said:


> DOA Airheads work great


Thanks!


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks! Yes to water column. I was hoping to find a floating option to Carolina rig off bottom and a mid column swimmer that would stay up. Will definitely try Airhead. Also, may try the mag swimmer. I could probably find a 10 inch floating bass worm that may work off bottom. Thanks again...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

In a good current a floating/ swimming hardbait set out in a rodholder can draw amazing strikes from really big tarpon...


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Doa Baitbuster trolling model (has strong enough hook for big SC fish) in light current.
Doa Swimmy Mullet in heavy current.
Throw em out, reel them in with slow, steady retrieve.
Purple and Root beer in dark water, silver with black back in clear water.
Neither one look fantastic to humans, but their mellow, neutral actions must look just like a clueless (easy to catch) mullet to fish.


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Newman said:


> Doa Baitbuster trolling model (has strong enough hook for big SC fish) in light current.
> Doa Swimmy Mullet in heavy current.
> Throw em out, reel them in with slow, steady retrieve.
> Purple and Root beer in dark water, silver with black back in clear water.
> Neither one look fantastic to humans, but their mellow, neutral actions must look just like a clueless (easy to catch) mullet to fish.


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks Newman! You would certainly know the water and fish I’m targeting. Been to long. Hope you are well! Spoke with Frankie Marion a while back and he said y’all had discussed putting you in an xplor. You make the jump? Look forward to seeing you at Deb landing in a few months...


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

You can do a circle hook through the head of a Hogy or large ZMann and twitch/swim it back


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Get Tight! said:


> Thanks Newman! You would certainly know the water and fish I’m targeting. Been to long. Hope you are well! Spoke with Frankie Marion a while back and he said y’all had discussed putting you in an xplor. You make the jump? Look forward to seeing you at Deb landing in a few months...


Glad to help.
As for now still running the Maverick (it’s paid for).
Planning on running the x13 for a few months after it gets back from the keys, ran the last prototype and was very impressed with the ride. With more freeboard than my Mav (or anything else in its class) it should be an improvement when shipping channel current starts bucking into the wind.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Mark Nichols, the mad scientist behind DOA Lures, loves to use TerrorEyz off rods in holders in current. Black/gold or black/silver are good color choices.

Most of my tarpon caught on lures have been on BaitBusters. Same colors, along with green/silver and the classic white/red head.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

May sound odd but a split-tail jerk bait with a tiny piece of nail or lead in the belly and a small hook through the nose gets 'em around here on the drift. Just enough weight to act as ballast.

Try it in your pool. It glides beautifully. Catches more than just tarpon.


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Xcapnjoe said:


> May sound odd but a split-tail jerk bait with a tiny piece of nail or lead in the belly and a small hook through the nose gets 'em around here on the drift. Just enough weight to act as ballast.
> Try it in your pool. It glides beautifully. Catches more than just tarpon.





Zika said:


> Mark Nichols, the mad scientist behind DOA Lures, loves to use TerrorEyz off rods in holders in current. Black/gold or black/silver are good color choices.
> 
> Most of my tarpon caught on lures have been on BaitBusters. Same colors, along with green/silver and the classic white/red head.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Get Tight! said:


> Will do, thanks!


On the cheap, Sprawlmart sells zoom and sometimes fin-s minnows.
They have a deep meaty belly suitable for the weight.

Wreck 'em down, boss!


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Xcapnjoe said:


> On the cheap, Sprawlmart sells zoom and sometimes fin-s minnows.
> They have a deep meaty belly suitable for the weight.
> 
> Wreck 'em down, boss!


Thanks again! Now if you could just warm up the water and get this migration going, I’d really appreciate it!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I use Bomber Magnum Long A - Set it in the rod holder and wait.

Also works great for trolling.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

c o o n pop!


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> I use Bomber Magnum Long A - Set it in the rod holder and wait.
> 
> Also works great for trolling.


Thanks! I see a suspending and a floating option. Which do you prefer? Also, you change those hooks to inline?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Duck it has it down ( and a little more specific than I was...). You’d think he was looking in one of my tarpon boxes...

Seriously, a big floating minnow plug that works five or six feet under the surface against the current while you’re anchored up
(Or on your spot lock) can have surprising results while everyone is casting and retrieving their favorite gear (and it can be as close to “automatic” as it gets...).


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Get Tight! said:


> Thanks! I see a suspending and a floating option. Which do you prefer? Also, you change those hooks to inline?


I like the sinking and I don't change the hooks - they are plenty strong.

If you leave the treble hooks you might need to watch for grass getting caught once in a while.

Also - just to be sure - there are 2 models very similar. The ones I am talking about is the model with 2 hooks, not 3 hooks.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I've not ever fished for Tarpon, but would think a Zoom Super Fluke would be a good choice.


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Zika said:


> Mark Nichols, the mad scientist behind DOA Lures, loves to use TerrorEyz off rods in holders in current. Black/gold or black/silver are good color choices.
> 
> Most of my tarpon caught on lures have been on BaitBusters. Same colors, along with green/silver and the classic white/red head.


Funny, I was just watching some Tarpon Videos on YouTube and came across Mark Nichols and Blair Wiggins landing an 80lb Tarpon. They were letting brown terror eyes swim in current under a bridge.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

We jumped several large fish in the glades using those vudu swimming baits. Pricey but ridiculous action in the water.


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

rovster said:


> We jumped several large fish in the glades using those vudu swimming baits. Pricey but ridiculous action in the water.


The 4.5 mullet?


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Planning on trying the Savage Gear Pulse Tail Mullet myself this year...look really good!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Get Tight! said:


> The 4.5 mullet?


Was the larger mullet we did add a beefed up treble though. Was my first time using those baits the guy I was fishing with basically uses those and mirrolures.


----------

